# 2017 with less than 200 miles P11DB



## F_L_A_S_H (Oct 9, 2017)

Took delivery Thursday Evening. Thoughts?


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Welcome to the forum, sorry for having an issue during your car honeymoon. I think that is a NOX sensor, should be an easy fix for dealer, let’s hope you have a quick resolution and happy miles ahead.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Welcome, not fun having to deal with service issues on a new vehicle. Fortunately you’re covered. 

Hopefully your dealership will quickly address the issue and get you back on the road. If not, find another dealer.


----------



## F_L_A_S_H (Oct 9, 2017)

So, turns out... the pigtail on the NOx sensor wasn?t secured properly and started rubbing on the A/C compressor pulley, messing up the wires and throwing the code. Dealer is overnighting the parts, put me in a loaner and should have it back tomorrow.


----------



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

Glad to hear that they are rectifying the issue for ya!


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

mustve been an end of shift car...$25/hr assembly line worker getting tired and forgot to secure the clip


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

I can see that being an honest mistake. If it was a hardware failure, I’d just request a new car. I had a friend, years ago, bring his 3 day old Acura Integra in, to get it detailed. It was raining the night he bought the car, so, they promised him a detail. He goes back, and they detail it. Well, they used some acidic something, to get the windows cleaned. They were etched with deposits, from sitting on the lot. Well, they got some of whatever it was, on the paint. And the next day, the metal underneath the windows where the paint meets the trim, the paint was bubbled, all the way from the front to the rear, on both sides, and had already started to rust. Well, he went back to the dealer, and they wanted the car back to “fix” it. Well, my friend requested a new car. 154 miles on the clock, they laughed at him. He left with the car, went to channel 3 news, and returned the next day, with an entire news crew. One of those “3 on your side.” Gigs. The dealer wanted nothing to do with the bad publicity, and ended up replacing the car, and actually gave him the next higher model, up from the base model. He had an RS, they gave him an LS. Swapped the paperwork, done deal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

thought most cruzen were made in the good ol USA?


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

This sounds like a honest mistake, I wouldn’t be concerned about it.


----------



## F_L_A_S_H (Oct 9, 2017)

They took care of me, I can?t complain too much. It?s a stupid problem to have but it was a problem and they fixed it quickly. It?s not given me any issues (even when it was throwing codes for emissions). Despite all of that I?m impressed with the car. Time will tell.


----------

